# My Caboodles Traincase!!! :)



## marisol24 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is about two year of makeup collecting



Thanks for looking !


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 8, 2009)

cool collection


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW! You got a cool collection!!!


----------



## Geekette (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow if that is only two years they better start making bigger train cases!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 8, 2009)

You have an amazing collection!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a great collection!


----------



## sandrrra (Aug 9, 2009)

what color is that urban shadow thats on the top? the pinky one?? !


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandrrra* 

 
_what color is that urban shadow thats on the top? the pinky one?? !_

 
it's called big bang


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 9, 2009)

your collection is nice, i like the stuff


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 9, 2009)

Good Collection!!!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like you have a lot of good stuff. Nice collection! (I have the same traincase. Its so cute and the perfect size, isn't it?)


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStefanie711* 

 
_Looks like you have a lot of good stuff. Nice collection! (I have the same traincase. Its so cute and the perfect size, isn't it?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! and yup, it's perfect for my stash, I am trying to limit my amount of makeup to how much I can fit in it atm lol


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice collection !


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 10, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## n_c (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

I have the same case!! Nice collection!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 13, 2009)

u have great thingss!!! you make me want to go buy nars lol


----------

